# Clarinet and piano



## aleazk

I really like the way those two instruments blend together. 
I'm looking for some pieces and recommendations. 
I would be interested in 20th century music.


----------



## Cheyenne

Never mind, never mind. Nice thread.


----------



## starthrower

Contrasts by Bela Bartok

Original 1940 recording features Bartok himself on piano, and Benny Goodman on clarinet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The Bartok is well worth listening to. Also, Four Pieces for clarinet and piano by Alban Berg plus sonatas by Saint-Saens (written towards the end of his life), Poulenc (ditto), Hindemith and Copland (alternative arrangement of his violin sonata)


----------



## joen_cph

This old CD from the Paula label (PACD 78) features attractive and varied works by Ruders, H.D. Koppel, Bent Sørensen & N.V. Bentzon, played by John Kruse: 








The 1st Clarinet Trio op.15 by Nørgård is partly based in the Northern, late-romantic tradition and Brahms and I have always liked a lot too http://www.pernoergaard.dk/eng/udvalgte/042b.html 
There´s a Kontrapunkt recording of several of his works with clarinet, played by the LIN Ensemble http://www.amazon.com/Nørgård-Op-15-Spell-Letters-Grass/product-reviews/B000025ZDU









It seems líke the old Paula LP no.11 with that trio and a Solo Intimo for cello etc., played by Den Fynske Trio/The Funen Trio, was never re-released; I wouldn´t hesitate to call it a modern classic and a magical disc.


----------



## Ravndal

Almost 20th century: Brahms Clarinet sonata no 2 is wonderful.

Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata
Vasily Lobanov: Clarinet Sonata
Per Hjort: Clarinet Sonatina


----------



## hreichgott

+1 on the Poulenc.

extra characters


----------



## aleazk

Ravndal said:


> Almost 20th century: Brahms Clarinet sonata no 2 is wonderful.


That's cheating. 

But yes, the two sonatas composed by Brahms are amazing. I really like the first one too.


----------



## PetrB

I've "done" both the Berg _four pieces for clarinet and piano_, and the Poulenc _Sonata_, and can not recommend either highly enough. Wonderful writing, and great use of both instruments.

The Bartok _Contrasts_ is _for *Violin*, Clarinet and Piano_ (ergo Contrasts) but is also more than worth your time in listening pleasure and study.

The Stravinsky _Three pieces for clarinet_ (solo)are worth a look / listen, just to remind you, in a condensed way, of the extraordinary agility the clarinet is capable of.





When it comes to "blend" I don't think that is exactly what it is: piano + many another instrument works so well because each hold their own character, even when playing very much within the same tessitura... but, a good pianist can "blend" with about anything, and that is a kind of near shameless "color" playing which if deployed in a solo piano piece might get criticized as a bit self-indulgent or over the top 

I'm especially partial to non-solo piano, i.e. Piano + vs. solo, and also more than favor the clarinet. Those biases have me looking forward to what you come up with!

[[ADD; the recent Tempest Fantasy of Paul Moravec (again for violin, clarinet and piano) is another listen / look at piece.


----------



## joen_cph

I forgot to mention *Harald Genzmer*. Really beautiful chamber music with some melodic sweetness, and a good deal of clarinet works.

Clarinet trio: 



Sonatine for Clarinet & Piano: 



Sonata for Bass Clarinet solo: 



Fantasia for Solo Clarinet: 




This is a very enjoyable disc from Thorofon: http://www.naxos.com/sharedfiles/images/cds/hires/CTH2419.jpg

*Aaron Copland*´s nice Clarinet Sonata (from his "French" period, as far as I remember) wasn´t mentioned yet:


----------



## jimsumner

You really do have to start with Brahms. He came to the clarinet late in life and I really wish he had composed a concerto for clarinet and orchestra. Would have the rivaled the Mozart, IMO. But his handful of chamber works featuring the clarinet is essential listening, IMO.

Back to the 20th century, you might find Hindemith worth a shot.


----------



## Pantheon

I'm thinking of Honegger, Sonata for Clarinet and piano
Saint-Saens wrote one as well.
If you want more modern I suggest you try Jean Françaix's Tema con Variazioni for Clarinet and piano.


----------



## starthrower

Paul Hindemith's sonata


----------



## SIoannou




----------



## Andrei

Arvo Part's _Spiegel im Spiegel_ is available for Clarinet & Piano. I have it on SACD that includes the same piece with violin & piano, viola & piano, and cello and piano. If you don't know it it would be easy enough to find a youtube clip.


----------



## starthrower

I heard this one on the radio today.






Available on these CDs:

This is the CD I heard on classical radio.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Atma/ACD22517

20th Century American Music For Clarinet & Piano
http://www.amazon.com/Spontaneous-L...&sr=1-2&keywords=robert+muczynski+time+pieces


----------



## licorice stick

Recommended 20th century pieces for clarinet and piano that haven't been mentioned:
Eugene Bozza, Bucolique
Gaston Litaize, Recitatif et theme varie
Those two are excellent, virtually unknown pieces.

Arnold Bax, Sonata (don't remember how this one goes, but Bax is usually pleasing)
Leonard Bernstein, Sonata (ditto)
Max Reger, three sonatas (sort of strange, like much of Reger's music; appealing for the listener, less so for the clarinetist)
Claude Debussy, Premiere rhapsody (great)
Darius Milhaud, Sonatina; Duo Concertante; Deux esquisses; Caprice, Danse, Eglogue (familiar with the first two -- charming but pretty insubstantial)
Malcolm Arnold, Sonatina (fun)

There are others listed on Wiki with which I'm not familiar -- there's certainly no shortage.

A top-notch modern arrangement of some of J.P. Rameau's masterful Pieces de clavecin:
Suite for Clarinet and Piano, arr. Yona Ettlinger (Israeli Phil. clarinetist)

And because I can't resist, Francois Devienne's three clarinet sonatas from the late 18th century are neglected, wonderful pieces.


----------



## Guest

Both Cerha and Widmann have some nice contemporary miniatures for this combo.


----------



## licorice stick

Addendum: I also remember some good stuff by Charles Koechlin.


----------



## arpeggio

arcaneholocaust said:


> Both Cerha and Widmann have some nice contemporary miniatures for this combo.


Widmann is a superb clarinetist. I heard him perform the Mozart _Clarinet Concerto_.


----------



## licorice stick

For the record, it turns out that there are a lot of works for clarinet and piano by Bozza. I will have to explore these in more detail.


----------



## dkrisner

Robert muczynski time pieces for clarinet and piano.


----------



## dkrisner

Robert muczynski time pieces for clarinet and piano


----------



## QuietGuy

Bernstein: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano


----------



## hpowders

QuietGuy said:


> Bernstein: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano


Ha! Ha! I was JUST about to recommend this piece, but you beat me to it!!!


----------

